# look how big I got.



## poncho (Oct 15, 2007)

hi to you all. some of you remember my little filly that was unexpected. well i just wanted to show you how big she got. so here she is i hope.http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r268/jdrost_photo/DCP_0001


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 15, 2007)

_I would love to see her ..... the link didn't work...try posting again._

_Wow, we haven't seen you on here in a long time




: _


----------



## poncho (Oct 16, 2007)

i am going to try this again


----------



## jdomep (Oct 16, 2007)

May be now


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 16, 2007)

Good job Julie :aktion033:

WoW! Missy ...she has been eating her Wheaties ... what a BIG girl!

Is she as sweet as she looks ... she almost looks a little shy



:


----------



## poncho (Oct 16, 2007)

: no she is not shy just was being lazy. and she is a pest also not afraid of the devil himself :bgrin . terri is going to post her baby and now pics for me so everyone can see.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 17, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]can't wait to see that baby i'm sure she's gotten to be a big girl



, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's Surprise as a youngin ...






Surprise now .. 9 months old


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, I remember her..I delivered her :bgrin , when Mom gave up  :no: and those LONGGGGGGGGG legs of hers at that time.



:



: She sure has grown. I see she still has her walking horse head :bgrin I still think you should keep her, just because Mom is getting up there in years..she would be a perfect replacement and rememberance. Ce


----------



## poncho (Oct 17, 2007)

yea iknow but i dont have the time for her that she needs. and i figure let someone else have a chance to have a one in a million horse like her mom has been.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice horse!! And looks like she has grown up fast from that little baby



What a sweetie.


----------



## poncho (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks. that is a really bad pic of her. i had her for sale on a local message board and got herassed by all these people telling me that i dont feed her. so i told them to go you know where and decided to keep her till spring. isnt that the pits when you cant even sell an animal or anythng else. i am just steemed. did any of you have that problem? :ugh: :ugh:


----------

